# Big D's Garage



## purple66bu

You guys did it now!! Ive been reading watching and playing...now the builds begin...first one ive done...not perfect but got me going


----------



## purple66bu

Decided this olds needed a 'treatment'


----------



## purple66bu

I am still learning..opening the windows up is nowhere as easy as you guyz make it look


----------



## purple66bu

the next 2 are waiting till bad weather but the 58 is gonna be a challenge to get the wheelbase right


----------



## 60chevyjim

use a AW chassis on the 58 the wheelbase is longer.


----------



## sethndaddy

They look awesome, great job. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## purple66bu

I need to try one...next chance I get


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool!! Another new garage thread!!! Keep 'em coming!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. They're right on the AW chassis WB fitting better. You could fudge it by opening the back up a bit towards the front, but the AW should be just about right on the money.


----------



## purple66bu

He said they were made for aw chassis...all the other bodies were closer..ill get something under it its too cool a body


----------



## purple66bu

slotcarman12078 said:


> Cool!! Another new garage thread!!! Keep 'em coming!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. They're right on the AW chassis WB fitting better. You could fudge it by opening the back up a bit towards the front, but the AW should be just about right on the money.


Thanks Joe...i didnt want to start one until i built something cool:thumbsup:

I did the lettering in photoshop some day im gonna print them out


----------



## rodstrguy

Nice stuff... loving the Chevys. Bufford looks good too!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking gooooood to me!!! Killer 57...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

AHAH ! .... I know these Cars, which means that I know you - purple66bu 
Nice builds and cool choices to model :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

purple66bu said:


> Decided this olds needed a 'treatment'


 nice 55-56 buick 
and the yellow 55 chevy looks great too


----------



## bobhch

*Sweet Rims too...*

Am digging your new 57 & 9 builds!!

The colors, masking and decals are GREAT.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...all very neat slot cars...zilla


----------



## win43

NICE STUFF!!!!! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## purple66bu

Gettin back at it again with the cold setting in...first new build 48 chevy


----------



## purple66bu




----------



## slotcarman12078

That's some mighty fine examples there!! Red and white are difficult!! They don't play nice all the time! That Chevy rocks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some clean/crisp two toning there Moose!!! Looks good, real good... red and white just goes together...RM


----------



## alpink

the cut line between the red and white on the 48 make it look like it is leaping forward.
nice job on both cars.


----------



## Bubba 123

purple66bu said:


> Gettin back at it again with the cold setting in...first new build 48 chevy


SWEET!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: (Drool-Drool...) 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow ! That '48 Chevy is Screaming ! 
I was always tempted to get the MEV Version, but this convinces me- I gotta have one now, and Yours is just -Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu

Thanks Guys
I really am inspired by the builds here and really spend alot of time making sure they turn out nice. The red and white turned out way better then i ever thought..my buddy chopper told me after i mask the white off for the red put another coat of white or whatever the lighter color is and that will 'seal' the taper line.(im using automotive pinstripe masking tape)
The body is off fleabay from taillights fade...i bought a few different ones i will be finishing and posting up.


----------



## Bubba 123

purple66bu said:


> Thanks Guys
> I really am inspired by the builds here and really spend alot of time making sure they turn out nice. The red and white turned out way better then i ever thought..my buddy chopper told me after i mask the white off for the red put another coat of white or whatever the lighter color is and that will 'seal' the taper line.(im using automotive pinstripe masking tape)
> The body is off fleabay from taillights fade...i bought a few different ones i will be finishing and posting up.


Greg has a lot of great castings & is "Alfaslot1" here on HT...
just say'n ....

Bubba 123 (Name-Dropper) :wave:


----------



## Jisp

Purple, you have some serious skills going on! Very admirable work, thanks for sharing it with us. Can't help but agree with many others..... that red/white chev is an absolute killer. One of the better, eye catching jobs I've seen in a while. Please keep 'em coming.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu

Another Fairground car done..the boys are gearing up for some winter builds


----------



## purple66bu

Took an old nasty 43 and cleaned it up removed the old numbers and it looks race ready now



Decided the 11 needed it too


----------



## XracerHO

All the cars look Great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep them coming. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome X 5!!! Those Mopars kick butt!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu

I just bought the white 11 charger and decals ..I like these bodies better then the new aw bodies..will post when I'm done


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool decal work on the Plymouths!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Other than the black Shadow, I'd say the Plymouth might be next in line in availability, but I love running those bodies... Again, nice work...RM


----------



## purple66bu

Randy coming from you that means alot...im still learning...working within my comfort zone


----------



## purple66bu

Couple new builds..first pic shows the purple most other pics hide





*alil Tjet humor
*


----------



## 60chevyjim

they look cool !! great job on the details


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on both!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

For a guy that loves to go fast & straight, You`re sure likin those roundy-round cars!  They look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu

vickers83 said:


> For a guy that loves to go fast & straight, You`re sure likin those roundy-round cars!  They look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yea wierd but I dig doing these little stockers...go figure


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some more good stuff!!! That's some high end wheels for a dirt tracker... Lik'n the yellow and green color package also...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hey Purple I am digging these Greg Gipe castings you are doing up in old dirt track style.

Growing up in the 70s most dirt trackers were Camaros but, would have loved to seen these older dirt racers in there time before the 70s...Dang I'm only 50 years old.

I'm just thinking out loud here. A Purple #66 racer? 

Bob...old dirt cars are Cool...zilla


----------



## purple66bu

bobhch said:


> Hey Purple I am digging these Greg Gipe castings you are doing up in old dirt track style.
> 
> Growing up in the 70s most dirt trackers were Camaros but, would have loved to seen these older dirt racers in there time before the 70s...Dang I'm only 50 years old.
> 
> I'm just thinking out loud here. A Purple #66 racer?
> 
> Bob...old dirt cars are Cool...zilla


Ive got 2 9fingers 66 chevelle...stayed tuned!!

Gregs stuff is easy to work with which makes it nice.. only dirt tracking i was around was santa fe speedway in the late 70's and mostly late models... so im using my imagination on these cars..guess i have a clear canvas..lol


----------



## purple66bu

This one isnt finished yet but wanted to share


----------



## bobhch

very neat 56 Chevy dirtster!! 

Bz


----------



## gonegonzo

What wheels and tires are you running ?

Thx
Gonzo


----------



## purple66bu

I get them off ebay...pricey but there nice...buy a set here and there


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on both cars! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## purple66bu

bobhch said:


> Hey Purple I am digging these Greg Gipe castings you are doing up in old dirt track style.
> 
> Growing up in the 70s most dirt trackers were Camaros but, would have loved to seen these older dirt racers in there time before the 70s...Dang I'm only 50 years old.
> 
> I'm just thinking out loud here. A Purple #66 racer?
> 
> Bob...old dirt cars are Cool...zilla


Just had to didnt ya Bob lmao
after seeing the pic i went back and fixed the headlights...think i need magnifier :freak:


----------



## purple66bu

Still more to do but wanted to share these two


----------



## purple66bu




----------



## 60chevyjim

that's a great looking bunch of stockers


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

What the above guy said, but that tri-colored No. 15 Raceway Steel Pit-Stop Café 56 Chevy really does it for me...RM


----------



## purple66bu

Hilltop Raceway said:


> What the above guy said, but that tri-colored No. 15 Raceway Steel Pit-Stop Café 56 Chevy really does it for me...RM


Every dog catches a bone every once in awhile...and to think I almost put that in the dip cus I didn't think it looked right


----------



## slotcarman12078

There really isn't a wrong way with 2+ tones. Even the real 1:1 cars would go to extremes to be different. The group shot is awesome!!! Loads of goodness here!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. I don't know how I missed the purple #5 with the white/purple stripes on the roof!! That's a Bob...tape and shoot...zilla move that I've only attempted once and luckily got 99% right.


----------



## bobhch

*Pictures ........YES, YES, YES!!*



60chevyjim said:


> that's a great looking bunch of stockers


Bunches of stockers which, also makes it hard to PICK just one so, I pick them all as Neat-O, Cool & Totally Fabulous racers!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...this is why I come to this place (SMILE  )...zilla


----------



## purple66bu

I can not take credit for the #5 that was cut down and cast by my buddy chopper and painted...that was his way of motivating me last year to start building..there's some neat stuff on it I'll share


----------



## purple66bu

slotcarman12078 said:


> P.S. I don't know how I missed the purple #5 with the white/purple stripes on the roof!! That's a Bob...tape and shoot...zilla move that I've only attempted once and luckily got 99% right.


Joe heres the #5..this was a build my buddy Chopper did...sectioned and cut to get the body to sit right...its one of the best 55 bodies ive ever seen.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thank you!!! That purple with white just knocks my socks off!! Grapesicle maybe? :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thank you!!! That purple with white just knocks my socks off!! Grapesicle maybe? :lol: :thumbsup:


This is one Cool 55 for sure purple66bu & thanks for the close up picks...love picks!!



Bob...HT is the place for dreams to come true...zilla


----------



## purple66bu

Really enjoyed my vacation over the holidays and got some cool stuff started

this 52 chevy was the first ooppps...tryed to two tone orange and gold and well went all gold then yuck...into the dip and repaint..waiting on decals now


----------



## purple66bu

My buddy did the custom slice and roof and section add..i wasnt sure where i was headed til the last set of pics with the bigger rear wheels..


----------



## purple66bu

Started a modified dirt willys...still trying to decide if i like the "bar " grill


----------



## bobhch

purple66bu said:


> My buddy did the custom slice and roof and section add..i wasnt sure where i was headed til the last set of pics with the bigger rear wheels..


You are going full speed..........Vroooooom! Bad Arse Hot Rod Bucket with top. 
Those big rears did the trick...:roll:

So fast I can't even keep up but, don't stop because, they are all Way Cool!!

Dig your 2 tone so far and now this willys grill job alah holes!

Bob...go for it...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dang p66, you flip on a build/paint switch??? You been working ovetime!!!
Ya making me think, now that I've seen the Hot Rod and big top...
Gold and orange work, just need to be the right flavors...
Never met a Willys I didn't like...
Keep the hits coming...RM


----------



## purple66bu

Yea Randy problem is finding the paints...gonna have to start looking for stuff to use in my airbrush to widen my horizons...that orange you used on that 55 is perfect..I've been off the last two weeks and just hid in the basement...made some progress


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh oh!!! The orange color was the factory 55 plastic color. I only added cream to the top, then clearcoated the whole thing...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, you've been a busy bee, you've have!! :lol: I was wondering about that hot rod, but now that I've seen it with the bigger wheels/tires, WOW!!! I'd use the tan color Hilltop uses for tonneau covers (he can clue us in on the color) and maybe a candy red for the body?? I'm undecided on the bar grille on the Willys... Needs some color first. Keep at it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

liking where the hot rod is going. the willys is going to be a winner also:thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

purple66bu said:


> I can not take credit for the #5 that was cut down and cast by my buddy chopper and painted...that was his way of motivating me last year to start building..there's some neat stuff on it I'll share


I talked to your buddy chopper on the phone the other nite
he bought some stuff from me on ebay
and he was telling me how he did the purple 55 chevy.


----------



## purple66bu

60chevyjim said:


> I talked to your buddy chopper on the phone the other nite
> he bought some stuff from me on ebay
> and he was telling me how he did the purple 55 chevy.


Chopper said he met his match talkin on the phone 3hrs...i laughed and said what about New years eve 12.30 til 5.30...all slot talk!!

Jim that 55 is what got me fired up...that and the 1,000,000 posts here


----------



## purple66bu

Big D's Garage is officially open!! Now to get the right lighting for pics



52 is getting close


----------



## carlos.arista

Holy cow mate, that looks nice!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks real close to me...
Like these shop pics...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

purple66bu said:


> Big D's Garage is officially open!! Now to get the right lighting for pics
> 
> 
> 
> 52 is getting close


sure this Isn't "1:1" ??? :thumbsup:
Bubba :wave:


----------



## purple66bu

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looks real close to me...
> Like these shop pics...RM


You were my inspiration Sir...figure if i can get the same shop maybe the work will be the same:wave:

Randy how do you light and photograph your garage?


----------



## purple66bu




----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some clean cool custom flame work...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome flame work!! I really like that paint color too!! I think I got something close to it here. For a first time doing flames, you hit a grand slam, and on a difficult body to cut your teeth on!! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu

Thanks guys....Joe I was really starting to think it was gonna end badly but when I peeled it up I was so relieved..I'm gonna practice with the new airbrush and try out all the needles and get a feel for them...I'm got in a hurry and got lucky


----------



## slotcarman12078

You need to get your hands on some candies... Next trip to the auto parts store, see if they have any Metalcast. The ground coat is a silver heavy flake base, and the colored ones are all candy paints. Chain stores (like Autozone) have (or had... It's been a while) at least blue and red, and maybe purple. Jegs carries the full line. Beware, the yellow is stinky!! LOL Save it for the summer if you don't have a booth... As much as I paint, I am using cans that are 3 years + old, so they last a long time. After you painted the gold, you could have thrown another bowl together in your brush of red, or even green or blue, and misted the flame licks. It will give them an added custom element. 

I've endorsed the Metalcast line of paints since I found them. I'll even mix them together or with white lacquer to make custom colors. You can spray clear lacquer over them. 

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stor...e=60&Ne=1+2+3+13+1147708&searchTerm=Metalcast

The price has gone up a couple bucks since I last ordered, but they're still worth it. They come in big cans, and like I said, last years!


----------



## bobhch

purple66bu said:


>


Hey your slot car is on FIRE....this came out Great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

This blue metal flake paint, chrome rims & slick flame job pull this all together for a WAM, BAM, THANK YOU MAM Hot Rod...Yeah Baby!!

Bob...panel trucks forever...zilla


----------



## slotto

Wow I really dig that panel. Is that a casting or is it metal? I want one!


----------



## purple66bu

slotto said:


> Wow I really dig that panel. Is that a casting or is it metal? I want one!


Its a casting


----------



## purple66bu




----------



## purple66bu

The wife finally jumped in doing a barn find willys and a farm truck turned dirt mod


----------



## purple66bu




----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man!!! Love the panel, and the Willys and Ford are sweet too!! Kudos to the missus!! The Charger 500 looks cool too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## XracerHO

All the above vehicles look GREAT!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice batch of cars. Dig the dirt mod pick up. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## purple66bu

Gotta Thanks Joe *slotcarman12078* for all the help...because of him i tried fingernail polish today with great results for the Mrs lil racer


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome job!!! Hope the Mrs. kicks butt at the race!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

great looking group of cars:wave:


----------



## purple66bu




----------



## purple66bu




----------



## purple66bu




----------



## purple66bu

Transam Willys project


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some gooood stuff here...Thanks for doing that yellow/white 55 combo, have always thought it, just never done it...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Cool work on the Willys, kinda liking that!!! RM
P.S. What color package you got on the Camaro???


----------



## purple66bu

The Camaro is white lightning white pearl and a nail polish pumpkin surprise for the stripes...they got a lil more yellow then I'd like but still looks cool..

Randy your tan and orange 55 prompted me to do this one..


----------



## Rick Voegelin

Great concept on the Trans-Am Willys! Looking forward to seeing the finished project.

Rick V.


----------



## purple66bu

been a while since I posted anything just finish this Indy racer


----------



## slotto

Great stuff there at Big D's!


----------



## purple66bu

My Racer lineup from last Sunday


----------



## purple66bu

Beeb racin so much havent posted or really done alot of custom stuff

whats in your pit box?









Needed another indy body for my buddy's son..hes 12 and wanted to race with us..


----------



## alpink

nicely stocked pit box


----------

